# We're having a baby girl in October



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

WARNING - Ultrasound photo below

So went to the ultrasound clinic tonight. Found out we're expecting daughter #3 in October. Our parents were hoping for a boy (typical older Asian way if thinking) but we are thrilled with adding a baby girl to our growing family. As we have always said, as long as the baby is healthy, gender is not a real concern. Please pray that we will have a healthy baby girl in October. Irene, as an "older" mother, will have a higher risk of potential issues so all prayers and positive thoughts are welcomed. Now back to work (somehow have to squeeze in 20+ hrs of edits and rewrites AND bbqing for 300+ hungry people at the school's Fun Fair tomorrow into the next 24 hrs. No sleep for this proud daddy tonight

Anthony









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baron (May 17, 2018)

Congrats  All the best!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Anthony. My wife wanted a girl but we got 3 healthy boys instead.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations! No doubt this little lady will have a wonderful family.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Congrats you two, another girl awesome.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats, so how big of a tank do you need for a baby? I'm thinking min 55g?


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations Anthony!!!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

congratulations


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 

Funny/sad story about the ultrasound. So I called up several family members (all of whom were convinced we were going to have a boy) to let them know we are having a girl and one of them (who shall remain unnamed) said, "Oh a girl. Well that's okay too." Another relative asked "Ask Anthony if he's joking?" My response was, "No, having another girl is NOT OK. It's wonderful. It's AWESOME! It's a real BLESSING!" It's sad to confirm that some of my relatives are still old-fashioned enough to see having a boy is a big deal and another daughter is just "ok". Sad really.

Oh well. 

Everything seems to be happening all at once over the last couple months. 

First we find out we're having another baby.

Then I total my 2002 CRV at the border (Cdn side, Thank GOD!) Loved my CRV but we really need a bigger 7-seater and I always thought that it would take an accident or something serious to pry my CRV keys out of my "cold dead hands", lol. 

Then i buy my "new to me" 2002 Acura MDX 7-seater. It's a beauty and just what we need as our "new" family vehicle. Only drawback is it gulps gas, but heck, its a 7-seater SUV, gotta expect it to be not so fuel efficient.

In terms of my work, that has also picked up a lot with more new students so I'm getting way busier with tutoring etc.

Irene also had some blood work done to ensure the baby will be born healthy(mentally and physically) so please, please PRAY for our little girl (late Oct. due date). We will find out on Wednesday or Thursday the results from the blood work. As an older mother, there are higher risks involved so the doctors are more cautious this time around. We had a real scare before Isabella was born because the doctors said the ultrasound showed a hole in her brain and in her heart, but we had people around the world praying for us and she turned out to be a beautiful, healthy little girl. 

It sometimes seems like there simply aren't enough hours in the day to get everything done.

Cheers everyone. 

Anthony


----------

